# no audio device found



## yashsolanki29 (Jan 9, 2010)

hi i have a macbook3,1 installed with mac os x and vista ultimate. one day i rebooted my laptop saw there was no audio coming ,when i opened control panel and clicked sound it said no audio device installed.plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help me


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there - do you have sound in OSX?


----------



## yashsolanki29 (Jan 9, 2010)

yes


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello again: 

What version of OS X do you have - (click Apple > About this Mac and underneath where it says Mac OS X it will give you the version number) and are you using Boot Camp, Parallels, etc.?

Regardless, you need to boot into Vista and get to Device Manager to try to update the audio device drivers. 

Try this:

Click Start > Control Panel > System > Device Manager. 

Double-click the Audio Device with the problem.

Insert the OS X CD into the CD tray.

Click the Driver tab, and then click Update Driver. Follow the instructions and navigate to Boot Camp drivers on the CD. Windows should find the drivers on the CD.

Hope that helps!


----------

